

Felines aren't keen on human music, so scientists created special songs for them - lettergram
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/03/a-symphony-for-cats/386737/?single_page=true

======
ggchappell
Interesting. I played some of the stuff for my two cats. They just sat there
looking bored and aloof, as always.

~~~
lettergram
Same, actually

